
Old-Timey Jobs Are Hot Again - prostoalex
https://www.wsj.com/articles/why-old-timey-jobs-are-hot-again-1496754001?mod=e2fb
======
RedStarComrade
Link without paywell: [https://www.msn.com/en-
us/money/careersandeducation/why-old-...](https://www.msn.com/en-
us/money/careersandeducation/why-old-timey-jobs-are-hot-again/ar-BBCawKe)

